# TKO Race tracks EVENT address correction !!!!



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Guys ,
after doing a bit of checking the address given for the TKO event on
August 30th was WRONG ! I discussed this with Todd and the correct address is
247 North Pine st Pillow , PA . A warning to anyone trying to map this address
as well. Google maps will either revert you to the wrong TOWN or wrong street as
they do NOT have the 247 address . Better to use Yahoo maps as they have it
correct and you will get there correctly ! For further info or questions please
contact Todd or Deb at (717) 827-3028 . Hope this helps all attendees and i hope
to see you there .

Bear / Dennis:wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

See you there Dennis.


----------

